# Hallowindow



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

Any word on if there is going to be a new version of Hallowindow this year? 

I have the previous versions and have used them to great success last year and am looking forward to a new version for this year.


----------



## uncledeathy (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes i talked to Mark about a month ago. He is busy working on #4


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Can't wait, i have all the others.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Maybe I'm ignorant, but what's Hallowindows?


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

howlin mad jack said:


> Maybe I'm ignorant, but what's Hallowindows?


Here is the Hallowindow website. Mark Gervais has been making these DVD's for the community for the last couple of years. They are designed to be used with projectors and scrim effects.

Great stuff!


----------



## Rich B (Oct 6, 2005)

Mark just announced on facebook that the new dvd (Hallowindows IV) will be available for pre-orders on his website by Monday!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

YAY! I hope that means that he'll be shipping the first week of October.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Hallowindow 4 preview:


----------



## Rich B (Oct 6, 2005)

pre-orders now being accepted, ship date Oct 1 if all goes well.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Rich B said:


> pre-orders now being accepted, ship date Oct 1 if all goes well.


Yep. Did you notice how fast the site crashed after Mark sent out the email that the pre-orders are being accepted?


----------



## Rich B (Oct 6, 2005)

Hauntiholik said:


> Yep. Did you notice how fast the site crashed after Mark sent out the email that the pre-orders are being accepted?


Yes I did which is why I was waiting on the site hitting refresh so I could get my order in as soon as the new site went live just in case there was a rush and the site crashed or he ran out of first pressing.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

WOO-HOO just got my Hallowindows dvd in the mail !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Popped it in.......
Ok I know we say Mark out does himself each time,......but THIS TIME.....  .... HOLY HALLOWINDOWS batman !!!!!
Mark this one is W-I-C-K-E-D-L-Y AWESOME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
The detail really blows me away, the whole thing is beyond words !!!! I LOVE the Funhouse, Mark I give you an entire standing ovation of Bucky's !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
& you get a cool Hallowindow stickers to boot !!
Thanks again Mark & Dewl for the MOST amazing one yet ! Don't know how ya gonna beat this one, but something tells me you will


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I should be getting mine soon. I can't now.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

You WON'T be disappointed !!!


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

I am going to be using a dvd player connected to my projector, how can i have the sound from the dvd be heard? I am projecting on the second floor window, ideas?


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

You'll need to run an audio lines from dvd player to a sound system that you can pipe out the music from it. I have a couple small portable cd/radio players with separate speakers that I plug the dvd into a aux line to portable player & run speakers outside to were i need them. 
I got the portable players at Salvation army for $5 - $10 when they have they're sales on wed or weekends. Sometimes they have larger home receivers & reg size speakers that I use for better sound quality.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Damn it, I still have not gotten mine yet. I bet is has been held up in Customs. Thoses milky lickers are probably watching it now.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

DeathTouch said:


> Damn it, I still have not gotten mine yet. I bet is has been held up in Customs. Thoses milky lickers are probably watching it now.


& they appreciate your purchase,......Lol you should get it by Fri or Sat latest.. ( they should be done watching it by then  )


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

LOL. Fine...But they better not get any beer on the dvd sleave. LOL


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Damn.... I really like III .... Guess I'll hafta order IV if ya'll say it's that good.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

If you like 3, your gonna love 4 ! I'm putting them all on 1 disc to make it simpler than changing all 4 discs. There's been a lil confusion by some ( on another forum ) about the 4:3 & 16:9. the dvd plays reg 4:3 as was intended for window viewing, but if you load into your computer, open up in viewer & there are the reg,HD & wide screen HD files. Attached his recent reply about it....



Skeletal said:


> Hey Everyone! It's Mark from Hallowindow. Sorry I've been outta touch. I've mostly been keeping tabs through the Facebook page. Thanks again for all the support here on HalloweenForum!! Thanks Dark Lord clearing things up about the video size. I just posted a little image that gives a comparison of video sizes over on the facebook page
> 
> I apologize if there was any confusion about the HD stuff being available through DVD Playback. The video files are the best way to deliver HD on a standard DVD... Otherwise you gotta step up to BluRay and it's hard to say how many people have a BluRay player.
> 
> ...


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

lol One more thing to do...


----------

